# My L1 and Eureka Mignon



## RASD4651

I use a single VST baskett and a bottomless portafilter. Sweet!


----------



## RASD4651

I have had the L1 and Mignon for 20 months and will be doing a review on both very soon, so if you are considering purchasing either, this will definitely be of interest to you.


----------



## froggystyle

Kind of looks odd that, ever thought about upgrading your grinder?


----------



## wilse

Looks smart, Look forward to reading your review.

What did you have before this? Is the L1 a significant improvement?


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Kind of looks odd that, ever thought about upgrading your grinder?


Let the poor person enjoy their setup


----------



## froggystyle

Oh im not slating him, just that for such a machine it deserves a better grinder?


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> Oh im not slating him, just that for such a machine it deserves a better grinder?


he has to get any grinder past his lovely wife


----------



## jlarkin

RASD4651 said:


> View attachment 15430
> I use a single VST baskett and a bottomless portafilter. Sweet!


Happy to see somebody else near by. I have never experienced a Mignon so that's cool if it does the job for you and the L1 just looks great! It does look odd that your salt and pepper (presumably) grinders are bigger than your coffee one though ;-) (edit, unless they're your V1 hausgrinds or something).


----------



## RASD4651

Coffeechap is right have to get past wife but will up grade grinder at some point. I had a rancilio v3 before this with a rocky grinder. Was ok but nothing seems to compare to my L1. It's Awesome.


----------



## charris

Single VST I am guessing you are talking about the 15g one?


----------



## Soll

You do know you have the option of upgrading the wife!


----------



## coffeechap

Nope sintle one


----------



## charris

coffeechap said:


> Nope sintle one


Did not know that VST had a single one, just saw that they have a 7g basket. I only thought IMS had a single basket.


----------



## RASD4651

Yep 7g vst. It's excellent. I love single shot lattes in my 6oz cups. I could upgrade the wife. Damn it I never thought of that. Lol.


----------



## RASD4651

I have just reviewed the Eureka Mignon on the Grinders Machines Accessories Forum.


----------



## 4085

So, Mrs allowing, what will your grinder upgrade me then RASD


----------



## RASD4651

At the moment I'm sticking with the Mignon but Christmas is coming and I haven't found anything to beat the Ceado E37S with the short Mazzer Hopper, 83 mm flat burrs and a 400W Motor. Lets see if anything else comes out to beat that. Although there is the ECM S-Automatik 64 Espresso Coffee Grinder with 64mm burrs and a 400w motor. Its looks nice too. Not seen any reviews on it though and the hopper is big (500g and I want 320g or less).


----------



## 4085

a criticism of the Ceado 37s is the spin speed. It its quick . Shame your choice has to be limited by size as you will get so much more out of your L1 with good conical


----------



## RASD4651

Just checked out the Eureka Olympus 75E Espresso Grinder which would be in my budget, looks nice and at only 490mm high with the short hopper looks the favourite.


----------



## coffeechap

The early impressions on the grinder look right up your street


----------



## CamV6

Nice set up. Welcome to the fold


----------



## 4085

I had a brief look at the Olympus after Davec had written his review. I think the market has finally moved on from 63 to 65 mm burr sets and onto 75 and above and this is where I would expect the market to head. Again, this is just a personal opinion and cannot be backed up, but to me, it seems that the bigger burrs seem to offer a whole new spectrum of taste.

The 75E is a bargain and the current price and as quite a few forum members can attest, quite nice!


----------



## coffeechap

CamV6 said:


> Nice set up. Welcome to the fold


He has been in the fold for a lot longer than most!


----------



## CamV6

Oh yes sorry I just saw the ref to 20 months


----------



## RASD4651

I know Olympus looks good. I fancy that as an upgrade. Reviews are good too.


----------



## CamV6

Speak to coffeechap about an Olympus. he has a really good one available I think


----------



## RASD4651

I think I've made my choice. Bella Barista have Chrome Eureka Olympus 75E in stock. I got a good review from a forum member who loves it having had one a while so I'm upgrading.


----------



## RASD4651

Hoping it will be a big improvement on my mignon although I do love that little grinder.


----------



## mrsimba

RASD4651 said:


> Hoping it will be a big improvement on my mignon although I do love that little grinder.


Having previously had a Mignon which is a great little grinder and now a 75e I can assure you changing from a Mignon to the 75e is going to be like changing from a 90's Nokia to an iPhone 6!


----------



## RASD4651

Thanks mrsimba that's just want I want to here. Unfortunately I will have to wait until Xmas as its from the Mrs who has bought it now because its a good price. I suppose I can't complain she has the patience of a Saint. LOL. She has said I can open it to make sure it works and put it straight back. Which of course I will when she is in work for 8 hours. LOL.


----------



## RASD4651

And here it is. Nice!


----------



## 7493

Very nice! Really looks good in chrome!


----------



## RASD4651

Thanks Rob666. It looks good next to my L1. Sets it off nicely compared to the little mignon. Looks like a proper set up now.


----------



## RASD4651

My new set up. Mignon out, Olympus 75E in. The coffee taste is unbelievably better and the Mignon wasn't bad at all. It'll take a little while to get used to it and dial it in perfectly but so far its excellent.


----------



## mrsimba

Looks great!


----------



## Dallah

Damn that looks great. How do you handle fingerprints? By that I mean are you obsessive and need to polish constantly to keep super shiny with no fingerprints to marr the shiny shiny? Or is it maybe something like a good polish once a week?

I didn't think the brand of polish was important but after some recommendations from fellow members I tried out Peak and I gotta say it is head and shoulders above all other brands. Perfect shine every time.


----------



## 4515

That looks so much better - would be such a shame to put it away until Christmas


----------



## RASD4651

I keep it finger print clean by only touching the controls of both the grinder and the L1. And the grinder is no longer for xmas the wife gave it to me for our wedding anniversary instead. Winner!


----------



## coffeechap

yep anal!


----------



## RASD4651

I am now selling my beloved Mignon on the Forum


----------



## RASD4651

How do you put your set up info below everytime you post a reply?


----------



## RASD4651

Nevermind just got it Doh!


----------



## RASD4651

My Mignon has now gone.


----------



## Milanski

You put the wrong smiley up. Should be a


----------



## RASD4651

I know but I really liked my Mignon.


----------



## PeteHr

coffeechap said:


> he has to get any grinder past his lovely wife


Easy. Tell the wife it will make much less mess than the one you have now. Worked for me


----------

